# Drop Shot



## Nailuj (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, mal ne frage zum Drop Shot angeln. Also ich will eig nur Wissen was ich mache wenns beißt? Sofortiger anschlag dnk ich ma net weil der Haken ziehmlich weit vorne sitzt und die meisten Köder einen ziehmlich langen schwanz haben. Also was machen?


----------



## Riehler Feeder (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Nicht anschlagen!! einfach kurz warten und dann einkurbeln!! Hatte damit die meissten erfolge!! lg


----------



## Nailuj (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Ah ok thx. Lässt du die bremse offen während du die aktionen machst alos den Köder bewegt?


----------



## Mister Rapala (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Das der Köder so lang ist ist nich so schlimm Barsche inhalieren ihn einfach.
Mit dem anchlag würde ich es so machen wie von Riehler Feeder beschrieben.


----------



## Nailuj (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Hey dake für die Antworten. Ähm was ich jetzt noch Wissen will ist kann ich auch drei Köder gleichzeitig an die Schnur machen oder ist dsa von nachteil da es irgendwie die Köderführung beeinflust?


----------



## Mister Rapala (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Gute frage, schlechte frage ich weis es nich must du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Drop Shot*



Nailuj schrieb:


> Hey dake für die Antworten. Ähm was ich jetzt noch Wissen will ist kann ich auch drei Köder gleichzeitig an die Schnur machen oder ist dsa von nachteil da es irgendwie die Köderführung beeinflust?




versuche es !
ich hab da auch schon mal spezielle Barsch rigs gesehen mit 5 kleinen Ködern .... probiert hab ich selber die aber noch nicht ...


----------



## Nailuj (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Ok werds ausprobieren. Danke


----------



## hecq (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Achte aber auf die jewailigen bestimmungen an deinem Gewässer! Nicht überall sind mehrere Haken an einer rute erlaubt


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot*



> Ähm was ich jetzt noch Wissen will ist kann ich auch drei Köder gleichzeitig an die Schnur machen oder ist dsa von nachteil da es irgendwie die Köderführung beeinflust?



Ist eher ein Nachteil, da man dann mehr blei benötigt. Dürfte ausserdem sehr schwierig zu knüppern sein die 3 Haken in gleicher ausrichtung, wenn man keine Stand-off verwendet. Die Barsche hängen bei hegenen auch bevorzugt am Untersten Haken. Ausserdem ist da noch der Sicherheitsaspekt, Barsche jagen im Schwarm oder in schulen, 3 Grossbarsche an der Angel sind nicht zu unterschätzen.

Was manchmal ganz gut geht ist statt des Bleis einen Vertikalköder (Rundkopfjig) zu verwenden.  

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Würde die Rutenspitze auch etwas sinken so das der Fisch diese nicht merkt

mfg Flo


----------



## matti123 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Drop Shot*

hallo leite 
bin neu hir und hab da ma ne frage,
ich hab heut den ganzen tag drop shot geangelt mit verschiedenen ködern und stendiger stellen wechsel konnte aber nicht einen biss verzeichnen.
was mach ich falsch, wenn ich mich so durch foren lese dann geht das bei anderen ab wie hexe


----------



## Pepe.nt (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Hallo 
Habe mir die Berkley Series One Selektor in 3m und einen wg 8-32g zugelegt ! suche noch eine Passende Rolle ????
(Shakespeare Supreme Magnesium Modell 30 ???)
Ist die Rute auch fürs Drop Shot geeignet ????? LG


----------



## hechtcroissant (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot*



HD4ever schrieb:


> versuche es !
> ich hab da auch schon mal spezielle Barsch rigs gesehen mit 5 kleinen Ködern .... probiert hab ich selber die aber noch nicht ...




 das gibts von balzer es heißt glaub ich barschhegene


----------



## hechtcroissant (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot*



Pepe.nt schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe mir die Berkley Series One Selektor in 3m und einen wg 8-32g zugelegt ! suche noch eine Passende Rolle ????
> (Shakespeare Supreme Magnesium Modell 30 ???)
> Ist die Rute auch fürs Drop Shot geeignet ????? LG




willst du etwa mit na drei meter rute drop shotten???;+
wenn du vom ufer drop shottest sollte sie maximal 2.70 sein aber maxi,maxi mal
von erhöter position oder vom boot 1.80-2.10


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot*



hechtcroissant schrieb:


> das gibts von balzer es heißt glaub ich barschhegene


 ...und von 1000 anderen Firmen|supergri


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Lies aber erstmal deine Erlaubnisscheinvorschriften durch. Wenn da was von einer Anbissstelle steht würde ich es nicht versuchen.


----------



## GreenMonsta (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Ich fische ein fertiges Vorfach von Balzer mit 2 Haken,das klappt super.
Kann dir auch die Balzer Köder (Mit Aromasalz) von Jörg Strehlow empfehlen,habe damit letztes Jahr große Barsche gefangen wie noch nie! Manchmal zwei 35er Exemplare auf einmal  Das hat natürlich Spass gemacht.
Die Köder+Zubehör kannst du dir auf der Balzer Homepage unter "Kunstköder ansehen" !
Ich persöhnlich mache einen kleinen Anschlag beim Dropshot angeln,aber wie schon gesagt,die Barsche ziehen einen 6cm Köder ohne Probleme komplett ein.

lg,Ben


----------



## Fischwirt2011 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Hi bin ziehmlich neu hier und habe gleich mal eine frage 
es geht mir um das blei ich kenne solche runden kugelbleie und die bekanntesten langezogenen torpedobleie welche verwendet ihr am liebste 
und gibt es bei den bleitypen verschiedene einsatzgebiete ???
Mfg


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Drop Shot*

tausend verschiedene fragen in einem thread... verwirrt mich langsam!

wenn du auf drop shot nix fängst, mögen die fische entweder deinen köder nicht oder du führst ihn falsch oder es sind schlicht und ergreifend einfach keine fische da! eine pauschalaussage machen was du da falsch machst kann man nicht... verschiedene tiefen probieren, verschiedene köder, verschiedene zupftechniken... 

zu den bleien:

stabbleie haben den vorteil nicht so schnell irgendwo festzuhängen. ich benutz die nur bei hängerträchtigem gebiet. sonst mag ich die rundbleie lieber, die spür ich irgendwie besser am grund...

und warum soll er die 3 meter rute nicht zum dropshotten verwenden? 3 meter fänd ich am rhein auch als ganz cool! fisch übrigens auch die series one -28 g, sehr geil zum ds!


----------



## thanatos (17. September 2012)

*AW: Drop Shot*

verwende zum ds gar kein blei ,6mm draht eine seite platt gehämmert,
loch rein gebohrt und mit mono mit geringer tragkraft befestigt .
wenn´s mal hängt ......und die ökos können mir nicht unterstellen
ich vergifte alles.länge nach wunsch gewicht,habs auch schon mit styroporkugeln am "anfang" versehen,daß es nicht ganz auf grund
liegt,veringert die hänger,hält aber nicht alzu lange.


----------



## Meinereiner76 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Muttern statt Blei geht auch super.
Habe die aus VA mal gewogen.

M5 = 1gr. ,   M6  = 2gr. ,   M8  =  5gr.  ,  M10 = 12gr.   und   M12 = 15gr.

damit sollte sich jedes beliebige Gewicht gut und vor allem GÜNSTIG zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. September 2012)

*AW: Drop Shot*

Ich gieße meine Bleie alle selbst:
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F28-Birnenblei-10-bis-35
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/500-Stueck-Drop-Shot-Wirbel
Blei hab ich noch ~250kg rumliegen. V2A-Muttern wären mir zu teuer und zu umständlich.


----------

